# Lorcin .380



## ralphin (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone have an idea where I can find parts for my Lorcin .380.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you'd be better off just buying another gun than having a Lorcin repaired.

Just because I'm curious, what parts are you looking for?

Might want to give EGunparts a try...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, you might have better luck here: http://bryco-jennings-jimenezarms.com/ it's a site dedicated to owners of Bryco, Jennings, Lorcin, and Raven brands of firearms.


----------

